# Router ski



## lotsasawdust (Aug 5, 2010)

I recently posted asking about a router sled. I think the correct term was router skis. What are router skis used for? Thanks. Rick-----


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

lotsasawdust said:


> I recently posted asking about a router sled. I think the correct term was router skis. What are router skis used for? Thanks. Rick-----


Rick, there has been a great deal posted on this forum concerning router skis. Try searching on "skis"
There are many uses including surface planing, slotting and template routing where the template is too small for the router to sit on it. Here are some examples taken from my previous threads, finally I've included a zip file on a recent project of making skis. Don't ever hesitate to ask questions, there are other members who have made their own versions of skis who would be happy to join in.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rick

Ski jig can one jig for many router jobs,,, i.e. a great cir.jig, but most of all it's a SAFE way to use your router, it's hard to remove one of your body parts if you don't put in the path of the router bit..

=========


----------



## lotsasawdust (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks so much for the info. Looks like I need to get started. Thanks again! Rick----


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

lotsasawdust said:


> Thanks so much for the info. Looks like I need to get started. Thanks again! Rick----


Careful. Once you put skis on your router, it's all downhill, so to speak, from there. First, it will want new goggles, then a cap, a scarf, then new designer outfits every season.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Dave (Dr. Zook) has the best ski jig I have seen 
Now that's a ski jig setup ...


http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/shop-safety/31167d1261550399-table-safety-my-skis.jpg

=========



Ralph Barker said:


> Careful. Once you put skis on your router, it's all downhill, so to speak, from there. First, it will want new goggles, then a cap, a scarf, then new designer outfits every season.


----------



## lotsasawdust (Aug 5, 2010)

I really screwed up. After reading all of your posts, I went to the shop and put my router on water skis. With cold weather coming in Pa. I'llhave to wait till spring to build a new ski for my router!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Bj. Did you notice that Harry had on a hat in the first picture? That was to keep the glare down from the light reflection off his head. Smart move!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

Yes,,hahahahahahahahahahaha , poor Harry all that skin and no hair to go with it.

========



Dr.Zook said:


> Hey Bj. Did you notice that Harry had on a hat in the first picture? That was to keep the glare down from the light reflection off his head. Smart move!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Pure jealousy my friends considering what they say about how bald men lose their hair!


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Dave (Dr. Zook) has the best ski jig I have seen
> Now that's a ski jig setup ...
> 
> 
> ...


Love it. Now _that's_ a set of skis. :lol:


----------

